# How Do You Choose???



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I've had a BenQ W500 for several years now and have been fairly happy with it, but it's time to upgrade and see what I've been missing with 1080p Blu-rays. 

I've been running a 100" 16:9 fixed-mount 1.0 gain screen and am open to going a bit bigger. 106" is likely, 120" is possible if I move my gear out from in front and into a rack - that'd be "phase 2." 

Audio is an Onkyo TX-NR929 running RSL Speakers 9.2 setup with CG24s as LCR speakers. Viewing distance is 12.5', right under my current projector mount location. 

For now, just looking to replace the PJ. Have been looking at the Epson 5030ub, but am now reading about the JVC x35. I hear good things about the BenQ 1070 for about half price, too. How do you possibly decide on a system, when all the reviews seem to say they're all good?

I have two young kids who just saw their first 3D animated movie (Monsters University) last weekend. I think 3D is definitely something we would use. I'm a super hero junkie, so lots of Avengers, etc. 

The room is light-controlled and dedicated to home theater. Don't know what else to add. Just stuck. Kind of confused. Not sure which way to go, whether spending more gets more or just bragging rights about spending more.... 

Suggestions? Reasons??? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I normally check for contrast and brightness and in my personal case also lens shift so the Benq would be out .

The JVC being with the higher price and also the glasses are a extra could condition the buy , with that all said the Epson is a good offer (Not the 5030ube waist of money for the wireless HDMI ) but it comes down to preferences when seeing them in the big screen .


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One option you might want to consider is to get an Acoustically Transparent Screen and have it in front of your speakers, and rack... Then you can go larger on the screen if you like. :T

A few things to consider when buying a new projector:
How big is your room (width for max screen size, and length for location of projector)?
Is it light controlled.. If not will you be watching during the daytime?
Will you be wanting to ceiling mount?
Do you want 2.40, 16x9?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking to stay with about 100" 16:9. I can't stand the bars on the side of the image, doesn't seem to bother me top & bottom. And as I understand it, unless I get an anamorphic lens added on, that's what happens with most material. 

106" would work with current setup, 120" would work if I rack mounted, but that would be tight logistically. Unlikely. 

Room is 14'W x 20'L. Seating area is currently 12.5' back, right under the ceiling mounted projector (currently BenQ w500.) 

There isn't room for moving the screen forward and putting the speakers behind it. 

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

And yes. It is light-controlled. It's a dedicated home theater -nothing else going on. Sorry I missed those.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a link to a Projector Calculator which will be able to compute how bright the image will be and what distance the projector needs to be for the desired image.
I have the BenQ w1070, and I am very happy with it... Especially for the price. :T


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks - yes, I love the projector calculator. I used it when I set up my existing BenQ years ago. Definitely a great tool and one I'll use to confirm the placement of my next PJ will meet my needs once I select a model. 

My question was more along the lines of how people sort thru the myriad of options available in the market, and if it is worth spending more on a higher-end projector (within reason.) I would say I'd be looking to cap my purchase at $3000, obviously not wanting to spend more than I needed to, but wanting the best bang for the buck in that price range -looking at the less costly models like the 1070, but not ignoring the Sony ES, JVC EX line, Epsons, Mitsubishis, Panasonic, etc.

Just am overwhelmed at the moment and given I got so many years from my last one (it still works fine, just no 1080p support) I don't want to mess up and miss out on the right model. I was dead-set on the Epson 5030UB, but now the others, including the brand new 40ES Sony model are on the radar. :spend:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gregsdouglas said:


> thanks - yes, I love the projector calculator. I used it when I set up my existing BenQ years ago. Definitely a great tool and one I'll use to confirm the placement of my next PJ will meet my needs once I select a model.
> 
> My question was more along the lines of how people sort thru the myriad of options available in the market, and if it is worth spending more on a higher-end projector (within reason.) I would say I'd be looking to cap my purchase at $3000, obviously not wanting to spend more than I needed to, but wanting the best bang for the buck in that price range -looking at the less costly models like the 1070, but not ignoring the Sony ES, JVC EX line, Epsons, Mitsubishis, Panasonic, etc.
> 
> Just am overwhelmed at the moment and given I got so many years from my last one (it still works fine, just no 1080p support) I don't want to mess up and miss out on the right model. I was dead-set on the Epson 5030UB, but now the others, including the brand new 40ES Sony model are on the radar. :spend:


Yeah, I have been wanting to get a LED/Laser projector but none of them are where I need them to be on brightness or price. I though the Panasonic LED was there but then I found out it wasn't anywhere close to the advertised Lumens. It is tough to have to keep waiting as Murphy will most likely rear his head either the perfect projector will come out right after you buy your new one or yours will die and you won't be able to get what you want to.

I wish I could help you more but the Projector calculator is a big plus in looking. I have found that I need a short through projector like the 1070 to get the size picture I want to go to, and a lot of the other projectors out there will not let me get to the size due to the room not being long enough.

Good luck in your journey, and def post up what you find. :T


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

Is your room painted a dark, flat color? If it is, or will be, then you should consider the projectors along your higher range. If your room is a fairly light color, the contrast benefits of the higher-end JVC/Sony/Epson offerings won't really be all that noticeable and you'll be more than pleased with the W1070.

The JVC stuff offers the best contrast by a good distance, but the weakest 3D performance. 
The Sony and high-end Epson offer very good contrast and solid 3D.
The W1070 offers fantastic 3D but a lower contrast than anything at the high-end of your pricerange.

The Epson LCD will have more visible pixels than the W1070/W500 DLP and Sony/JVC LCoS, and you should visit a BestBuy or similar to take a look at the high-end Epsons to see if this will bother you or not.

The W1070 is a great projector at a great price with fantastic 3D and a well-balanced, sharp image. If your room isn't painted dark and flat, the W1070 is a wonderful option. If your room IS painted dark and flat, the better contrast and solid 3D of the Epson's like the 5030 and similarly priced Sony's are something to consider. Coming from a W500 you might also prefer the fast-motion handling of the W1070.

Lamp prices may also be something to consider. The JVCs tend to be the most expensive, around $400 and I've heard they aren't very long-lived nor bright, the W1070 lamp is around $300 from BenQ. I believe the Epson and Sony models might have cheaper lamps, but they may also be up around $300 as well. 

The W1070 is basically impossible to beat with anything under $2000, and the benefits of the $2000+ models are mostly wasted in a light-colored room.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough response! 

Why would the Epson's pixel structure be more visible? (Assuming this means screen-door effect.) Is there a stat/rating to look at for that?

The room is currently a flat, relatively dark blue colour, although the wife wants it painted grey. We'll see who wins that one.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gregsdouglas said:


> Thanks for the thorough response!
> 
> Why would the Epson's pixel structure be more visible? (Assuming this means screen-door effect.) Is there a stat/rating to look at for that?
> 
> ...


You could always compromise and go with a charcoal grey.


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

gregsdouglas said:


> Thanks for the thorough response!
> 
> Why would the Epson's pixel structure be more visible? (Assuming this means screen-door effect.) Is there a stat/rating to look at for that?
> 
> ...


Yes I do mean a screendoor effect, though it's pretty light. Epson being an LCD naturally has more visible gaps between pixels than LCoS (Sony and JVC) and DLP(W1070/W500). There isn't usually a listed stat, but most DLP/LCoS have around 90%+ pixel-fill ratios while many LCD are nearly half of that. The thing is, it doesn't bother most people and you won't see it from typical seating distances. 

In that darkblue room, I think the Epson 5030 or 6030 would be a good fit with better 3D performance than the JVCs and better contrast than most anything else in your pricerange. The other plus, is you can walk into almost any bigger BestBuy store and see one in person.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish. They only stock the Epson 2030 at ours (Edmonton, AB Canada) -and they never (ever) have any on display. Tons of TVs. A separate area dedicated to 4k tv. But zero projectors set up. 

That's the frustrating part. I basically have to buy solely based off of specs, reviews and opinion. (Hence the "how do you choose" title of the thread!) 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah, that's never a fun situation. I don't really have anything besides BB where I can see them without buying, but something is way better than nothing. Then again with how badly the BBs near me seems to set them I've never personally witnessed the true glory of JVC blacks and they don't display anything DLP which is where all the action is at my pricerange..luckily between Wal-Mart, BestBuy, and pawnshops I've been able to buy a few and return whatever didn't impress. 

I did get to see a nicely set 5030 and had the BB associate find the remote. One of the first times the top/bottom black bars didn't bother me which confirms the 3rd party contrast tests that say it gets around 7000:1 native on/off. The cheaper Sonys's get closer to 4000:1, JVCs get well passed 10,000:1, many cheaper DLP get around 2000:1-2,500:1(same as most movietheaters), and many LCDs under $2000 have trouble getting to 1,500:1 and there are several below 1000:1. 

The 5030/6030 is at a really good point where you DO have to pay more to get anything better AND it's at that sweet spot of diminishing returns. I just sit way too close to enjoy LCD and can't afford LCoS.


----------

